# Kramer Guitars 2019



## JK-PA (Jan 23, 2019)

Kramer is going to launch a few new products this year.





More infos about the 2019 lineup here: http://vintagekramer.com/company80.htm

I'm not really impressed, even tho I enjoy their guitars.
What they did with the assault is just horrible. That inline headstock on a single cut is a no-go.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

I think it's a great line up. I haven't followed Kramer closely recently, but I think this would be the return of the Nightswan? That was a really cool guitar. One of the few shreddy superstrats with a Floyd Rose and 24.75" scale (there were others, like the Jackson Fusion). And the polka dot graphic is a solid move.

The Jersey Star is another cool one.

Not sure where these are being made, but if the quality is good, I would think these would be a hit.


----------



## Lindmann (Jan 23, 2019)

I never understood the angled bridge pickup of the baretta.
Why would you have your lowest strings be picked up by a near-middle pickup whilst the treble strings are as harsh as it gets due to being picked up right next to the bridge.

I would have preferred the exact opposite.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 23, 2019)

Perhaps it had to do with lack of F spaced humbuckers?

Only really like the focus or the sm1, but even then...


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 23, 2019)

Lindmann said:


> I never understood the angled bridge pickup of the baretta.
> Why would you have your lowest strings be picked up by a near-middle pickup whilst the treble strings are as harsh as it gets due to being picked up right next to the bridge.
> 
> I would have preferred the exact opposite.



I actually never noticed a difference to a straight pickup on mine. 
But yes, imo it would make more sense to angle them the opposite way.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 23, 2019)

That Nightswan


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

Called it with them actuqlly putting effort into Kramer after the restructuring. 

Some pretty killer guitars though.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 23, 2019)

Nightswan! I could tolerate the silly bridge-middle pickup arrangement for a solid 24.75 scale superstrat. Prices on used Jackson Fusions are starting to get stupid.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2019)

Lindmann said:


> I never understood the angled bridge pickup of the baretta.
> Why would you have your lowest strings be picked up by a near-middle pickup whilst the treble strings are as harsh as it gets due to being picked up right next to the bridge.
> 
> I would have preferred the exact opposite.



I've read the Leo Fender angled his bridge pickups that way specifically to exacerbate the treble of the treble strings and the bass of the bass strings. He famously was not a guitar player.

When EVH stuck a Gibson pickup into his Strat, he angled it, probably to line up the pole pieces. He angled it the way that Fender did, I assume just because that's what people are used to seeing, and the rest is history.

But some times it is angled the other way. Steve Stevens "Glow" is the most famous example I can think of. It's a Charvel Dinky with the pickups angled the other way.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Jan 23, 2019)

Glad to see the NightSwan is back, but I don't get along with the body graphic. If they ever came back with the Aztec or the lightning finishes, my wallet would be in trouble.


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 24, 2019)

Here is a closer look on the Kramer lineup for 2019!


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 24, 2019)

Also saw these pics on FB:


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2019)

I'd rock those SM1s. The LPs with an inline headstock actually look pretty good.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 24, 2019)

Nightswan reissue was long overdue but why oh why did they only put one finish option and the worst one they could have chosen. Will be interested to see what these retail for. If I grab one it will be getting refinished.


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 24, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> I'd rock those SM1s. The LPs with an inline headstock actually look pretty good.


The SM-1s are awesome, yeah! The red one is on my shopping list for a while already.
For the LPs shapes... I am totally used to the old version with a 3/3 headstock, but the inline is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)

Loads of must buy for me there...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

I swore I was done with low end imports because I have horrible luck with them... but I require that Night Swan. Worst case I can hang it on the wall


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2019)

SM-1. Is that like Gibson's version of an 80s ESP Horizon with lawsuit headstock?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> SM-1. Is that like Gibson's version of an 80s ESP Horizon with lawsuit headstock?



Considering it was ESP who made the original SM models in the 80's/90's, I guess so. 

Catalog from 87':


----------



## yellowv (Jan 24, 2019)

Holy shit! Nightswan and Jersey Stars. I don’t need more guitars.


----------



## gunch (Jan 24, 2019)

NIGHTSWAAAAAN


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> I swore I was done with low end imports because I have horrible luck with them... but I require that Night Swan. Worst case I can hang it on the wall


Dunno how the quality is with the 2018/2019 products, but all my Kramers from the last years are pretty well made for the price. I hope they will keep that up with these new models.


----------



## Lindmann (Jan 24, 2019)

The candy red SM-1 looks awesome.


----------



## vilk (Jan 24, 2019)

HOCKEYSTOCK OR DIE!!!!


----------



## MrBean (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm digging the candy apple red and blue SM1's this year... However, isn't the candy apple red a finish theyve done on the import stuff for a while now? Doesn't seem new... I still want one though.


----------



## MrBean (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Considering it was ESP who made the original SM models in the 80's/90's, I guess so.
> 
> Catalog from 87':




That red single hum is something to die for...


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 25, 2019)

MrBean said:


> I'm digging the candy apple red and blue SM1's this year... However, isn't the candy apple red a finish theyve done on the import stuff for a while now? Doesn't seem new... I still want one though.



The red SM-1 was released last year I believe. But good that they kept it in the lineup, so I can finally get one


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2019)

SM1s are shown as 899€ at Thomann. MII though. Might be a tough sale compared to say a Solar made at WMI with an evertune bridge for not much more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2019)

ooh those kramer assaults are sickkkk. single cut , hockey headstock AND a maple board.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 27, 2019)

Realtalk... if Gibson licensed the Kramer brand to esp to make a high end baretta like the old days.... i could go for that.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 27, 2019)

CapinCripes said:


> Realtalk... if Gibson licensed the Kramer brand to esp to make a high end baretta like the old days.... i could go for that.


Also explorers and flying Vs and Les Pauls and SGs.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2019)

Lindmann said:


> I never understood the angled bridge pickup of the baretta.
> Why would you have your lowest strings be picked up by a near-middle pickup whilst the treble strings are as harsh as it gets due to being picked up right next to the bridge.
> 
> I would have preferred the exact opposite.



Yeah, I've wanted for years to have a pickup on my 8 strings reverse angled for exactly that reason. Like @cardinal said, it's just tradition - but it makes no sense. Note that the Jake E Lee Charvel sig DOES have reverse slant pickups. Which makes way more sense, in terms of tone.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2019)

I just need to know where / when / how much to throw money at one of those Night Swans... and still no info 

Also hoping these were actual production models and not one-offs for display as I've heard good things from several people about the build quality


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2019)

http://www.vintagekramer.com/company80.htm


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> http://www.vintagekramer.com/company80.htm



Cool but sadly nothing more than the brochure and that they are reissuing them followed by a bunch of historical notes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Cool but sadly nothing more than the brochure and that they are reissuing them followed by a bunch of historical notes.



I wasn't trying to answer your question, I just thought it would add to the thread.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wasn't trying to answer your question, I just thought it would add to the thread.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 29, 2019)

technomancer said:


> I just need to know where / when / how much to throw money at one of those Night Swans... and still no info
> 
> Also hoping these were actual production models and not one-offs for display as I've heard good things from several people about the build quality



I just came across this in an FB guitar group I'm in, the guy I'm quoting is a big Kramer collector:

'NAMM 2019 KRAMER NEWS: Last day of the NAMM show I spoke to the Kramer rep at Gibson who basically told me that the guitars were made at a “good factory in China” (they feel good, so I can see this) and gave me MSRP prices to post. Now remember, these are MSRP, so I’d imagine the actual “street sale price” will be less depending on what dealer sells them. Here we go: Kramer ’84- $1748, Night V- $1100, Jersey Star- $2081, Nightswan- $1748, Kramer Focus VT 211- $217, Baretta Special- $300, Assault Plus- 1381, Sm-1 (Stagemaster)- $1750, Baretta Vintage- $1165.'


That's the latest word, guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2019)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I just came across this in an FB guitar group I'm in, the guy I'm quoting is a big Kramer collector:
> 
> 'NAMM 2019 KRAMER NEWS: Last day of the NAMM show I spoke to the Kramer rep at Gibson who basically told me that the guitars were made at a “good factory in China” (they feel good, so I can see this) and gave me MSRP prices to post. Now remember, these are MSRP, so I’d imagine the actual “street sale price” will be less depending on what dealer sells them. Here we go: Kramer ’84- $1748, Night V- $1100, Jersey Star- $2081, Nightswan- $1748, Kramer Focus VT 211- $217, Baretta Special- $300, Assault Plus- 1381, Sm-1 (Stagemaster)- $1750, Baretta Vintage- $1165.'
> 
> ...



They're probably using thier own Chinese facilities, the ones they use for Epiphone.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 29, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're probably using thier own Chinese facilities, the ones they use for Epiphone.



Yep...looking like it. Will be interesting to hear reviews coming out on these.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2019)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I just came across this in an FB guitar group I'm in, the guy I'm quoting is a big Kramer collector:
> 
> 'NAMM 2019 KRAMER NEWS: Last day of the NAMM show I spoke to the Kramer rep at Gibson who basically told me that the guitars were made at a “good factory in China” (they feel good, so I can see this) and gave me MSRP prices to post. Now remember, these are MSRP, so I’d imagine the actual “street sale price” will be less depending on what dealer sells them. Here we go: Kramer ’84- $1748, Night V- $1100, Jersey Star- $2081, Nightswan- $1748, Kramer Focus VT 211- $217, Baretta Special- $300, Assault Plus- 1381, Sm-1 (Stagemaster)- $1750, Baretta Vintage- $1165.'
> 
> ...


What? I could get an Indo Ibanez for that kind of money!


----------



## 7soundz (Jan 29, 2019)

JK-PA said:


> Here is a closer look on the Kramer lineup for 2019!




The Nightswan is perhaps one of the best looking reissued guitars.

On another note, EVH & Gear TV is a very good channel for anyone who likes EVH/Kramer Guitars, Line 6 products and interviews


----------



## Splenetic (Jan 29, 2019)

Was he able to drop those prices with a straight face, and if so, did you ask him how he did it?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 31, 2019)

For a short time I had a kramer V type made in indonesia and it was the first non-MIJ or MI-USa guitar I didnt want to use as firewood. Now if Ibanez could get consistency like that with their indos... 

I like the fact the kramers are back, I'm curious as to what they'll retail for here in japan because I could use a cheap guitar to practice soldering and modding on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm assuming it'll be the same factory where Epis are built?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 1, 2019)

I love the look/spec of that blue SM-1, but those prices for made in China are a bit steep (to put it mildly).


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 1, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> I love the look/spec of that blue SM-1, but those prices for made in China are a bit steep (to put it mildly).



Those are only the MRSP though. Once they hit the stores it will be a good bit lower.


----------



## mogar (Feb 1, 2019)

Kinda wish they'd bring back the neck through, floyded, SD equipped Baretta Pro from the Music-Yo era. Had one for a while and it was seriously a beast of a guitar for peanuts.


----------



## 7soundz (Feb 8, 2019)

The EVH Gear youtube channel had a live even with an episode of Kramer Korner that featured the Product Manager from Epiphone/Kramer discussing the price of the new guitars and demoing some of them.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks like 31 minutes in for pricing... Jersey Star $1144 and Night Swan $899 for those that don't want to watch the LONG video


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 9, 2019)

They need to bring back the tele instead of that abortion Assault.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Looks like 31 minutes in for pricing... Jersey Star $1144 and Night Swan $899 for those that don't want to watch the LONG video



If they are still indonesian made, thats a LOT of money for possible firewood. Gibson pricing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> If they are still indonesian made, thats a LOT of money for possible firewood. Gibson pricing?



Not really. Schecter, LTD and Ibanez have pushed Indo pricing comfortably into the $800 to $1200 range, not to mention certain Sig. models in the $1500+ range and Strandberg pricing.

But, it's been indicated that these are likely not going to be Indo.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. Schecter, LTD and Ibanez have pushed Indo pricing comfortably into the $800 to $1200 range, not to mention certain Sig. models in the $1500+ range and Strandberg pricing.
> 
> But, it's been indicated that these are likely not going to be Indo.



Maybe Korean made at world music? I'd totally get behind that if it's the case.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Maybe Korean made at world music? I'd totally get behind that if it's the case.



It's probably going to be MIC in one of the Gibson owned Epiphone facilities, which makes the prices seem high, but some of the best, most consistent guitars coming out of China are Epiphones. 

I doubt we're going to see as much large-scale production stuff coming out of WMI anymore. They seem to be positioning themselves as more of a "boutique" OEM working on smaller batches for smaller brands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2019)

sylcfh said:


> They need to bring back the tele instead of that abortion Assault.



I agree on the Tele. Do like they're doing with the Jersey Star and release a line of unofficial Mick Mars sig models.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's probably going to be MIC in one of the Gibson owned Epiphone facilities, which makes the prices seem high, but some of the best, most consistent guitars coming out of China are Epiphones.
> 
> I doubt we're going to see as much large-scale production stuff coming out of WMI anymore. They seem to be positioning themselves as more of a "boutique" OEM working on smaller batches for smaller brands.



Speaking of WMI, they make the Brian may guitars with the Wilkinson and when i was at kurosawa in Tokyo today, they had ZERO in stock and are taking pre-orders basically, and the color that I REALLY want, Violet Dream, is on the website but is NOT in production... Fucking hell.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 10, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's probably going to be MIC in one of the Gibson owned Epiphone facilities, which makes the prices seem high, but some of the best, most consistent guitars coming out of China are Epiphones.
> 
> I doubt we're going to see as much large-scale production stuff coming out of WMI anymore. They seem to be positioning themselves as more of a "boutique" OEM working on smaller batches for smaller brands.



Yeah I was only half paying attention to the video while I was doing other stuff, but I do believe it was said that they are being built in the Epiphone factories...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Feb 11, 2019)

"Kramer guitars 2019" is not a combination of words that I expected to see today. Hm.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> "Kramer guitars 2019" is not a combination of words that I expected to see today. Hm.



I dont think anyone did man. I know that Pixxylixx (now steve from boston) is a massive kramer fan and had been wondering what Gibson was going to do with the property rights and stuff.


----------

